
Someone is Going to Get Burned, Why The Boot Camp Model is Dangerous - daveambrose
http://andrewhyde.net/someone-is-going-to-get-burned-why-the-boot-camp-model-is-dangerous/
======
tstegart
I believe the title is completely opposite of what the author believes. Then
again, it has been a long day, so maybe I'm just going crazy.

------
jessmartin
The meat of the article is explaining why people hate on the Boot Camp model
rather than why it is _actually_ dangerous. Offers some good points from
someone familiar with the gamut of available programs out there.

------
Ras_
Second that. Didn't find anything supporting the title - just the other way
around.

Still a good read.

~~~
andrewhyde
The title came from some notes from a heated discussion on this.

Without keeping the community in check, we will go back to incubator 1.0, and
the title will become true.

------
KevBurnsJr
_’school of fail’_

Easy to get in, but that school can be very expensive.

------
cdr
How does a "startup junkie" not at least know of Paul Buchheit?

